# Only 2 weeks to go....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

2006 First Fishing Folly Could be some fun...best of luck to all who participate.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. I have a couple areas I would like to try....

Anyone else fishing on the first?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I will be out there along with the rest of the OCC. Hope to do some real good fishing. Hopefully the weather and water cooperate. Good Luck to everyone braving the elements on the 1st.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea I'd say with the numbers of carp being put on the bank from 2 CAG members so far this winter, from 36/37 degree water temps. they will be very hard to beat come the Jan 1 FFF event. I see the only way they get beat is someone who finds lots of carp in colder water temps.

Good luck to all that brave the cold during the FFF, i'll be cheering on the OCC crew, hope they pull over 20+ carp that day.

Best of luck to all,

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck to everyone who enter the event.. i will be with my family and won't be able to fish.. and don't forget to get the water temps pics..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that AK..but glad your family will be in town to spend the holidays with ya, Happy Holidays to you and yours man.

Yea, we've been messing around with the thermometer..geez, we are going to pick up a DIGITAL one before the event...lots easier to take a clear picture of thats for sure.
Either way the PROOF will be in the catching and pictures, including the thermometer pictures.

Dont forget to read the rules to those who enter the FFF and be prepared...dress for the weather.

I hear the OCC guys are going to be out before sun up to get some carp so they can enter the Hall of Fame.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I found the spot that I'd like to spend new year's at. It's a bar on the Little Miami River. I could sit in the warm bar with a cold bar and still be fishing out back. Unfortunately I can't compete without at least one other angler there with me. Plus, I would still need to ask the owner if they would be cool with that.

If anyone in the SW is interested let me know (CAG member or not). All you will need are alarms and VOX capable walkie talkies (since the rods will be out of sight from inside the bar).


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey glad to see ya going out on the 1st Tim....good looking area and a warm place to hang out between bites(wish we had spots like that here..lol).

Good luck, hope others join ya for the FFF.
Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking spot there Tim  I got a set of Micron RX bite alarms this last year just for such venues  Best of luck to ya...sure hope you find a partner.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I ventured up around the the northern Delaware county area to some of my REAL old carping ground......back in the zebco/wheaty ball days....found a lot of iceless water to fish.....I'll definately be hittin' it up there during the warmer months.......


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

BB.. yeah maan.. i know a few places up around there myself.. niiice carpy looking areas for sure..


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

as the time has come  Good fishing guys.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Unless a hurricane hits us I will be fishing in Hamilton. The river is going to have to get pretty high to force me elsewhere. 

Rod was having trouble getting a 2oz sinker to hold while using a marker float, but I think the float created a lot of resistance in the current and dragged the rig downstream.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to ya Tim....seems to me you're gonna be inside someplace that serves adult beverages with your receiver....have you got a designated walker  to get you safely to your rods as the evening progresses?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Not fishing there Bob. I'm hitting the GMR with everyone else. The Train Stop Inn on the LMR is probably moving to fast.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i checked my spots today and they looked perfect, veery calm and not an iceberg insight.. the water is abit muddy, but the fish gotta eat.. i'm sure they will find my bait  .. all i need to do now is sneak out and catch myself a few fish..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I might go hit the river on Sunday afternoon for an hour or two if conditions are good.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Still don't know if I'll be able to make it out yet or not  If it ain't one thing it's another...daughter's water heater just went out, can't find anyone to fix/replace it, she's still trying but I might be breaking out my plumber's tools, hopefully just a burnt out heating element...sure hate to do a replacement of the whole thing


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Where on the GMR..If it is not a secret?

If I can find the time, I would like to swing by, checkout some carp gear, and maybe even wet a line.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

We are going to be fishing in Hamilton. I plan to be in the water at the stroke of midnight and fish at least through the morning. As long as the river holds I should be fishing the canal. More info can be found on the CAG forum


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let anyone interested know....N. Shore at Buckeye Lake is wide open unless a strong southerly wind blows the ice over. You can't cast to the ice....4 sets of vehicle/boat trailer were in the parking lot...couldn't see where the boats were...lots of open water.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just so everybody here knows.. if i happens to get out to fish the FFF, i don't want any part of the prizes offerred.. all i want to do is just to go out and hopefully catch myself a few fish.. since more than likely i'll be fishin by myself anyways..
good luck to you guys who goes out..


----------

